# Donnie..new Pic



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

This is Donnie and says hello..
I got him for 2.5 months and I had to move every plant from that aquarium because he don t like plants very much..
there is only one anubias in there for now..yeah donnie I m talking about you..he looking at me right now..
I am hungry,give me some food you silly man..


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi....


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

more...


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice fish









Oh and also, no I won't give you food and I don't appreciate being called a silly man.

j/k


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks man...and hi is always hungry....pig in the water


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

what a pugnacious oscar 
really cool pics


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looking good







... did you take those shots at night he looks a lil washed out ?


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks guys....yeah I take these shots at 9pm..now hi has a beautiful color when hi fights against syno,I don t know why..
and this is donnie 2 months ago...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

his colours really pop







... i gotta post some shots of my red tonight his pattern is sick vs a regular red


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

makes me want an oscar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looking good hr love the redish hue he has all over


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks guys....







hi is very active and very sad now because I had to move syno from the tank and he is searching for him for two days already...


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

more pics....


----------

